# Real Life cloverfield washed up on NYC shore



## Zoltta (Jul 31, 2008)

I dont know wtf else to call it really but i think im scared

FOXNews.com - 'Montauk Monster' Has Hamptons in a Tizzy - Science News | Science & Technology | Technology News


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't even know what to say to that.


----------



## Zoltta (Jul 31, 2008)

I kinda looks like a turtle without its shell no? But wtf is around its wrists


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 31, 2008)

It's a drop bear.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 31, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> I kinda looks like a turtle without its shell no? But wtf is around its wrists



yeah, it kinda does, other than the fact that a turtle's spine is part of its shell, so a turtle without a shell would be all torn up on the back....and dead, obviously.


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 31, 2008)

first the Cthulhu






then manbearpig 





then this? is the apocalypse upon us? I bet its a Drop Bear that tried emigrate and invade other countries


----------



## Anthony (Jul 31, 2008)

Watch the "Is it real" video.

"It's not a beak, those are the canine teeth, it's clearly a carnivore"
Interview ends
Dumbshit Blonde: "I don't believe it.. Raccoons don't have beaks. Am I wrong?"


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 31, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> first the Cthulhu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

[action=Desecrated]starts building shelter in the basement.[/action]


----------



## playstopause (Jul 31, 2008)

Yuk.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 31, 2008)

holy shit


----------



## sakeido (Jul 31, 2008)

They find the original source, who works for a viral marketing firm, who then says it is real. Otherwise, they'd be wasting their money.. but the article still wants this creature to the real deal and not a marketing invention. Right.


----------



## Hellraizer (Jul 31, 2008)

Weird


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know why but I'm actually getting weird deja vu when looking at the picture of that ting, It wouldn't surprise me if it turns out to be a picture of an old hoax.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jul 31, 2008)

Holy crikey that thing is weird!!

And, what's that thing labelled as the "manbearpig"?  Or, what was it supposed to be!?


----------



## Drew (Jul 31, 2008)

I saw that middle finger, too!


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 31, 2008)

Ramsay777 said:


> Holy crikey that thing is weird!!
> 
> And, what's that thing labelled as the "manbearpig"?  Or, what was it supposed to be!?



a piglet.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 31, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> [action=Desecrated]starts building shelter in the basement.[/action]



Is there room for me and my panty collection?


----------



## daybean (Jul 31, 2008)

manbearpig was discovered by AL Gore, dont tell him it doent exist.


----------



## JakeRI (Jul 31, 2008)

haha

fox news....

thats my mom btw


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 31, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Is there room for me and my panty collection?



I'll make some!


----------



## Kevan (Jul 31, 2008)

It's a viral marketing ad for some new show on Discovery Channel.


Fuckin' Adobe.
Wasting almost as much of my time as Micro$oft.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 31, 2008)

DROP BEAR-CTHULU!


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 1, 2008)

snopes.com: The Montauk Monster

This might shed a little light on this subject. Not much light, but some.


----------



## HaGGuS (Aug 1, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> DROP BEAR-CTHULU!




Be afraid..be very afraid.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 1, 2008)

I just saw a story on it on CNN. Weird......


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Aug 1, 2008)

> She said she'd gotten the picture from her sister, who'd gotten it herself from a friend in New York who actually saw the darn thing.



Well, I'm convinced.


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2008)

The fuck?


----------



## Aaron (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Holy Katana (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm wondering what it actually is. It'll suck if it turns out to be a hoax.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Aug 1, 2008)

Kevan said:


> It's a viral marketing ad for some new show on Discovery Channel.



I doubt it


----------



## Aaron (Aug 1, 2008)

I really hope its real


----------



## Kevan (Aug 2, 2008)

*CONFIRMED PHOTOSHOP!!!*

The shadows on the body and the head travel in two different directions.
Here on Earth, we only have 1 sun.

oops.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 2, 2008)

Kevan said:


> *CONFIRMED PHOTOSHOP!!!*
> 
> The shadows on the body and the head travel in two different directions.
> *Here on Earth, we only have 1 sun*.
> ...



...or so the Germans would have us believe.


----------



## daybean (Aug 2, 2008)

i cant believe people think it is real, it looks like a demon dog from a scifi movie. if you believe this type of shit see your local satelite provider for the scifi channel. theres loads of crap in that channel.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 2, 2008)

daybean said:


> i cant believe people think it is real, it looks like a demon dog from a scifi movie. if you believe this type of shit see your local satelite provider for the scifi channel. theres loads of crap in that channel.



Yeah that's where I saw this


----------



## daybean (Aug 2, 2008)

see this movie its really scary and funny.

YouTube - Infamous King Cobra Dropkick


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 2, 2008)

daybean said:


> see this movie its really scary and funny.
> 
> YouTube - Infamous King Cobra Dropkick


----------



## daybean (Aug 2, 2008)

zimbloth said:


>




i saw the last 20 minutes of the movie and it was a comedy (not intended to be), i just thought it was the worst movie and i couldnt change the channel.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 2, 2008)

daybean said:


> see this movie its really scary and funny.
> 
> YouTube - Infamous King Cobra Dropkick



I remember that one, there is a half scary scene where the snake appears by her bedside.


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Aug 2, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> ...or so the Germans would have us believe.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 2, 2008)

Kevan said:


> *CONFIRMED PHOTOSHOP!!!*
> 
> The shadows on the body and the head travel in two different directions.
> Here on Earth, we only have 1 sun.
> ...



Actually taking into account that the object is three dimensional with raised areas not directly connected to the sand (limbs) I would say that the above statement regarding it being a photoshop based on the shadows to be: Incorrect.



F'risnstance, look at the shadows being cast on it's body by the front limbs.

Also, I'm inclined to believe that it is a raccoon. Check out the fur around its neck, ankles and the side of the body.


----------



## Drew (Aug 2, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Actually taking into account that the object is three dimensional with raised areas not directly connected to the sand (limbs) I would say that the above statement regarding it being a photoshop based on the shadows to be: Incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure dude, that does look awfully fishy. KEvan might be onto something.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 2, 2008)

Drew said:


> I'm not sure dude, that does look awfully fishy. KEvan might be onto something.



But would you not think that that would be the FIRST thing that the experts would have looked for?


----------



## JunkMan (Aug 2, 2008)

according to the news after the pic its a decayed raccon, but itll have to be a bloody big raccon :S


----------



## Korbain (Aug 3, 2008)

it looks like a decayed dogs body with a photo shopped head on it lol like the demon dogs head from resident evil


----------



## Kevan (Aug 3, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Actually taking into account that the object is three dimensional with raised areas not directly connected to the sand (limbs) I would say that the above statement regarding it being a photoshop based on the shadows to be: Incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but you can't have shadows cast in 2 different directions from 1 sun. Try it sometime. 1 light source = 1 shadow direction.

I do not think the "back half" is a raccoon. 
As someone who has a dozen raccoons on their back patio each and every night for the last several years....





...I firmly believe that it's not a raccoon. 
I'm not a pathologist by any stretch, but the proportions don't seem correct (legs/body/etc.).


----------



## Pauly (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like a short-faced dog breed that bloated and rotted in the ocean for a week.


----------



## SevenDeadly (Aug 4, 2008)

daybean said:


> see this movie its really scary and funny.
> 
> YouTube - Infamous King Cobra Dropkick



did I see mr. Miagi???


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 4, 2008)

Pauly said:


> Looks like a short-faced dog breed that bloated and rotted in the ocean for a week.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 4, 2008)

Pauly said:


> Looks like a short-faced dog breed that bloated and rotted in the ocean for a week.



It does look like a dog from that angle, especially the ears.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 4, 2008)

SevenDeadly said:


> did I see mr. Miagi???



Yes that is 'mr Miyagi' also known as Pat Morita.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 4, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> It does look like a dog from that angle, especially the ears.



Yup, I think from the angle shown in the link from the first post the nose bone makes it look like a beak.


----------



## Kevan (Aug 4, 2008)

At least they got the shadows right in the 2nd pic.


----------



## daybean (Aug 4, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I remember that one, there is a half scary scene where the snake appears by her bedside.



i was being sarcastic and i just saw the last twenty minutes, i thought it was so funny because it was so horrorible.


----------



## daybean (Aug 4, 2008)

SevenDeadly said:


> did I see mr. Miagi???



yeah, pat morita's finest work.  

 oh, and he does prefer to be called mr. miagi at all times.


----------



## Aaron (Aug 4, 2008)

looks healthy


----------



## MikeH (Aug 4, 2008)

Kevan said:


> *CONFIRMED PHOTOSHOP!!!*
> 
> The shadows on the body and the head travel in two different directions.
> Here on Earth, we only have 1 sun.
> ...



Well if you actually consider what direction the sun would be hitting from, it makes sense.






See?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> Well if you actually consider what direction the sun would be hitting from, it makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. 

It's nice to someone else resorting to logic.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 4, 2008)

daybean said:


> i was being sarcastic and i just saw the last twenty minutes, i thought it was so funny because it was so horrorible.



See it again


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 4, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It's nice to someone else resorting to logic.





This is not a photoshop. To me it looks like a dead raccoon.


----------



## daybean (Aug 4, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> See it again



no way, i want those twenty minutes back of my life and an apology from scifi channel.


----------



## Kevan (Aug 4, 2008)

Logic has nothing to do with science.
Or Photoshop, for that matter. 

If you *still* believe, then riddle me this:
- Why are the 'arms'/front legs disproportionately long?
- Why is it tanned/sunburned in one picture, then fresh-out-of-the-freezer blue in the 2nd?



Justin Bailey said:


> This is not a photoshop. To me it looks like a dead raccoon.


It's not a raccoon.


----------



## WillingWell (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah but that doesn't look like a beak. It looks like bare jaw bones of an animal like a raccoon.


----------



## ibznorange (Aug 5, 2008)

oh my god guys big deal its a fucking racoon

i cant believe nobody else noticed


----------



## Kevan (Aug 5, 2008)

Wait a second.....
Wasn't the "_Cloverfield_" thing, like, 20 stories tall?


----------



## daybean (Aug 5, 2008)

no, they used minature buildings.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2008)

Kevan said:


> - Why is it tanned/sunburned in one picture, then fresh-out-of-the-freezer blue in the 2nd?



Because it clearly wasn't the same animal. No one said it was. They were just using it as an example of the decomposition that takes place.


----------



## forelander (Aug 5, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> Well if you actually consider what direction the sun would be hitting from, it makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think that picture really shows anything, since light from the sun isn't in the corner of the picture, and the suns rays are essentially parallel over such a small distance. If those red lines were parallel, like they should be, I don't think it'd really work the way you wanted it to.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 5, 2008)

Seriously, what the hell is wrong with people! 

1) It's a fricking rotted and bloating raccoon. Why are we making a big deal about this? "OMG Conspiracy! Apocalypse!!1"

2) Just because he drew it that way doesn't mean that the sun shines like that. His logic is correct whether or not he drew it correctly. Also if he drew the lines parallel they would work. I just don't get why people are making such a big deal of such a small thing.


----------



## lobee (Aug 5, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Seriously, what the hell is wrong with people!
> 
> 1) It's a fricking rotted and bloating raccoon. Why are we making a big deal about this? "OMG Conspiracy! Apocalypse!!1"
> 
> 2) Just because he drew it that way doesn't mean that the sun shines like that. His logic is correct whether or not he drew it correctly. Also if he drew the lines parallel they would work. I just don't get why people are making such a big deal of such a small thing.



I don't see two different directions of shadows.






Now compare this skull:





With these raccoon skulls:
Raccoon 04 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
http://www.newsday.com/media/photo/2008-07/41361961.jpg


----------



## Kevan (Aug 5, 2008)

I really don't think anyone is "worked up" over this.
It's just something we're all trying to figure out given extremely limited clues and the fact that none of us are animal pathologists.


----------



## Leon (Aug 5, 2008)

because pseudoscience is way more fun/interesting for 90% of the population who don't care that the photon sometimes acts as a particle and sometimes as a wave


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 5, 2008)

its probably the same guy who made these


Believe not what you see: Merman / Mermaid Carcass Found on Beach


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 5, 2008)

Leon said:


> because pseudoscience is way more fun/interesting for 90% of the population who don't care that the photon sometimes acts as a particle and sometimes as a wave



Maybe this animal is sometimes a raccoon and sometimes a dog, it depends on the viewer


----------



## forelander (Aug 5, 2008)

Leon said:


> because pseudoscience is way more fun/interesting for 90% of the population who don't care that the photon sometimes acts as a particle and sometimes as a wave



It does WHAT!? 

I'm sorry, I don't understand so that can't be right.


----------



## DavyH (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't know what it is but I'm sure I woke up next to it one morning.


----------



## daybean (Aug 6, 2008)

DavyH said:


> I don't know what it is but I'm sure I woke up next to it one morning.




you lucky son of bitch!!!


----------

